# .243 or .270



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

My father-in-law wants to purchase a deer rifle for one of his grandsons and has asked me to help him find a good deal on a rifle. This grandson is a little on the scrawny side, so my father-in-law is convinced that he needs to get him a .243. I do not know a lot about this caliber but it seems like it would be a little on the small side for deer. I was thinking that a .270 would be a better fit. This would also work better if he ever wanted to hunt elk. What do you guys think? I would also appreciate any suggestions for good, reasonably priced models in either of these calibers? Thanks! 
-8/-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think a 270 would be too much recoil for a "scrawny kid." If he is scared of the recoil he will not place a good shot and a well placed 243 bullet will work much better than a poorly placed 270 bullet most often. Another consideration would be 7mm-08. Here is a good reference chart for recoil, the 243 has from 7-11 foot/lbs (depending on bullet speed/weight) of recoil vs the 270 at 16.5-21, that is a lot. 
As far as being enough gun for deer; I bought one and asked many people who I respect as gun guys and received numerous answers that the 243 is their got to deer gun out of the 50+ they own (literally). 
As far as a good deal, I would look at the Remington 700 in SPS or ADL, Cabela's often has them for $400-$500 with scope; I have one of each and really like them! Sportsman's also runs deals on these two and supposedly matches any Cabela's deals.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

I personally think that a .243 is a fantastic gun for youth and women. It has plenty of knock down for deer. If hunting elk is something that you will be doing i think that the .308 or 7mm 08.

I would think the savage edge is a great gun for the price, its a much better then the Remington 770. At cabelas they are pretty much asking the msrp but if you know someone with a FFL you can pick one up for around $250 without a scope in: 22-250, .223, .243, 7mm 08, .308, 25-06, .270, .308, 30-06.

http://www.cabelas.com/bolt-action-sava ... pe-3.shtml

Reviews:
http://www.gunsandammo.com/content/savage-edge

http://www.gunblast.com/Savage-Edge243.htm


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I grew up with the 243 and still use it for deer. I love it, one shot with every deer. If the grandfather is buying it, the kid will cherish it alot more. He can buy a bigger gun later if he needs a bigger gun. But for a first deer rifle the 243 is hard to beat. 
I would also look into the Savage edge, I know 2 people who own them and they love them.
Other calibers you might could try are the 25-06 although might have more recoil then you want. 7mm-08 is also excellent, with this if he decides to hunt elk would still work great.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Is the .243 common enough, that the ammo isn't to expensive? Part of the reason that he is buying the gun is because the parents can't afford one. I believe that one of the criteria that he is considering, is how expensive will it be to shoot?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is likely one of the top 5 most common calibers out there. The Remington Core Lokt goes for about $17-$19/box about the same as the plain jane Winchester. Of course, you can get the fancy Hornady and such at 2-1/2 times as much. It is about the same as all of the other common non magnum calibers. It is available at any place that sells ammo; for that instance in which you leave the ammo home. The Food Town in Kamas only had about 10 kinds of ammo including pistol stuff and they had it I noticed.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I would say either one. .243 might teach him some better habits as far as learning to shoot. I learned on a .270, and turned out okay.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Fritz said:


> Is the .243 common enough, that the ammo isn't to expensive? Part of the reason that he is buying the gun is because the parents can't afford one. I believe that one of the criteria that he is considering, is how expensive will it be to shoot?


It is one of the most popular calibers out there. You should find ammo at any mom and pop store. Like Huge said the Rem and Win ammo which is still good factory ammo is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I started off shooting a 243 for deer and I still have it today. its a great shootin rifle! I say 243 hands down, but I am a little bias against a 27 caliber rifle. lol. anywho. let us know what you decide.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I started with a 270, and most people I knew would call me scrawny. In 9th grade I wrestled in the 90# weight class, only because the guys at 80 and 85 were already there when I tried out for the team. I get a bit tired of all of the talk about how people of smaller stature can't handle recoil as well as their larger counterparts. Ask Coni Brooks about recoil. She and her husband were the owners of Barnes Bullets. She stands about 5' tall, and if she wieghs in at more than 90 pounds I would be surprized. Her favorite caliber for all of her hunting is the 338 Win Mag. The most inprotant part of recoil management is not teaching the new shooter to be afraid of the rifle in the first place. A stock that fits, and hearing protection will prevent a flinch better than caliber choice. If game larger than deer are on the menu, get the 270. It will also handle varmints just fine. If finances are a major issue, get into reloading. Then you can taylor the load to the game. There is a great variety of rifles and loads for either caliber out there. Like Gee, I am a little biased, except in favor of the the 270 Winchester. It will serve well in a variety of hunting applications.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't believe I caught how old the grandson is...if he's in high school I'd say go ahead with the 270 and kill 2 birds with one stone...if he's younger than that I think I would go with the 243.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

.243 is the perfect starter gun hands down. Light recoil, flat shooting and about 3300fp/s in most factory loads. I'm anti-.270 and in my opinion the .25 calibers are the best bet if you're looking for something to fill the deer/elk(at a reasonable distance) void. I like both the 25-06 and the 257 ROY, however ammo availability can be a slight issue there. .308 shooting reduced loads with maybe a 130gr monolithic bullet would be a perfect choice for deer, and buying the heavier stuff as he gets older and wants to hunt elk...

As for value for the $....I really like the Marlin X7's. They are a dealer only product and not available in your big box stores like Cabela's and Sportsman's...just your hometown boys, and they are priced amazing, plus every review I have read on them is glowing. 2nd choice would be a toss-up between the Remington SPS/SPSS or the Savage Edge. STAY AWAY FROM THE REMINGTON 770's though!!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I grew up shooting both the .270 and a .243. Both of them were my pops only deer rifles. I was not that small growing up. I can remember as a youngster prefering to shoot the .243. I still have one for P-dogging at the longer distances. Great bullet selections for reloading and factory ammo can be found anywhere at reasonable prices. The .308 case is the basis for a lot of rounds out there, .243, 7mm-08, etc. Good luck in your choice.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm also looking at getting my grandaughter set up for her (hopefully) first hunt this year. I'm looking at a .270 or .308 and getting the managed recoil bullets. Of the three people I know that hunted deer with a .243, one consistently got his deer but he is an excellent shot, the other two are average shots and both lost deer more than once and have since sold their .243s. I do have a 22-250 that has been used to kill deer in the past but that requires an almost perfect shot to be effective. Kids tend to get excited!

Although the 7mm-08 has a great following I prefer to stay with a caliber commonly used by family members that hunt with us. (Ever had to borrow a bullet from a buddy for any reason?)

I'm leaning toward the .308 and let her start with the mangaed recoil. She shouldn't be shooting at anything farther than 200 yards anyway and some reviews say the recoil is less than a .243. Later the .308 gives a tremendous amount of options in choice of bullets and could be used for elk.

I'm biased to .270s myself, but recognize it as a bias and not necessarily the cure all.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Doc said:


> Of the three people I know that hunted deer with a .243, one consistently got his deer but he is an excellent shot, the other two are average shots and both lost deer more than once and have since sold their .243s.


Your buddies need to shoot some better bullets.  Even an average shooter shooting a Triple-Shock or an Acubond from a .243 should do the trick. Then again it could be operator error.....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Might as well get the 270. By the time the kid draws out, he'll be plenty big and it won't make a difference. My thought is a rifle is a lifetime purchase. Might as well make it that way. If you do go with a younger size rifle, get one that is pretty standard - like Huge said - the Remington 700 - where you can get a youth stock to fit him now, and then also an adult stock so he can up-size it in a few years. And 243 or 270 are both excellent deer cartridges. If it were me, I'd lean to the 270 as it is better for elk. And the way things are going, elk tags are easier to come by than deer tags. And with the many cow elk hunts, it might just be a better way to get the kid hooked on hunting.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Let me look at this from a little different perspective-

I wouldn't worry about the size of the kid at all. I'd evaluate the kid's demeanor. You could have the biggest kid in the school who might shy from the kick of the bigger cartridge. The smallest kid in the school might take the punch without flinching. Some kids are just tough and a loud noise or aching shoulder won't bother them. Other kids are more sensitive to noise or pain. I don't think the size of the kid makes that much of a difference. 

I also think the .243 is a great starter cartridge. When I got into high school I wanted a larger caliber for elk so I got a job and saved the money for a 30.06. My dad wound up going in on the rifle with me for Christmas one year. That allowed me to leave the nest with a couple of rifles in hand.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

I just talked to my father-in-law and he is intrigued by the .308 managed recoil rounds. Part of his concern is that his grandson will later want a larger round and won't be able to afford another gun. Is the .308 the only round that has good managed recoil rounds? 

Also I would like to thank everyone for there help!  This forum is awesome, I can't believe how many great people are willing to help out. :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fritz said:


> I just talked to my father-in-law and he is intrigued by the .308 managed recoil rounds. Part of his concern is that his grandson will later want a larger round and won't be able to afford another gun. Is the .308 the only round that has good managed recoil rounds?


That idea certainly has merit, the answer is no. You can get them even in 30-06, the ammo is the same cost as long as you stay out of the short mags and mags, which are much more. The rifles are usually the same cost too and most are available in 243, 270, 308 and 30-06 and possibly 7 mag. Let me look at the felt recoil with the managed recoil loads. http://www.remington.com/products/ammun ... ecoil.aspx
They are a little harder to find, but if felt recoil is really reduced by 40%, that makes the 30-06, 270 and 7 mag almost the same recoil as the 243.

Here is an article on the topic http://www.chuckhawks.com/rem_managed_recoil.htm


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

How about a 270 and put a good pad and muzzle brake on it? Would be a light shooter...


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I would echo the recoil pad (limbsaver or equivalent) but would stay away from a muzzle break. Just my opinion but blast is also a cause of flinching and with a muzzle break the recoil is reduced but that blast is nothing to sneeze at.

My buddy's dad (born in '26 with arthritic shoulders) wanted one last deer hunt. We got him the managed recoil shells in 30-06 and he was able to use his own rifle, older than most here, and shoot it relatively comfortably.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

A .308 would certainly offer a great deal of flexability for deer and elk. Components and variety abound in the .308 and so do rifles. I would also suggest the Thompson Venture as a great rifle to look at.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

+1 on the .308 way better round than the .243 and the .243 was developed from the .308


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You might want to look into a 7mm-08, big enough to kill most critters with a mild recoil that a lot of folks can easily handle.

A 243 will easily kill deer, but you gotta be careful where you put the bullet, I killed my first 30 or so with one


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

I love my .243. Wouldn't trade it for a .270 any day. Now yes ive never killed anything bigger than a rabbit with it, but my dads killed a few deer, few antelope, and a javelina with it before he gave it to me.


----------

